# Blue Marlin, Sailfish, Tuna, Wahoo, Dorado....



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

And a big dam shark....just getting in the slip and starting the process....fished Mount Sunrise and it was a good one!! Stand by...


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

waiting on this report patiently


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment 737817
Always cool to have someone catch there first Blue Darlin!


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Had a typical great spring time trip, one nice day, one notso nice...we had another light crew onboard with Mother's Day keeping most close to home:whistling:....we had a lot of fish behind the boat, more than I have ever witnessed in the gulf....we managed to bait 2 blue marlin off the teasers, releasing one and getting molested by the other....she was a whopper and dumped 3/4 spool on an 80w...I spun the boat to give chase at 900yds, closed half the gap before she disappeared and came up on the opposite side of the boat, that was that....had another smoke both hands with 400# mono, was teasing her from the bridge, patiently waiting for the pitch when she decided to crash the teaser boatside and head for the horizon....went 2/2 on sailfish, but saw several....enjoyed a typical mixed bag of groceries...was a great trip that has me chewin to get back out there, also was my first trip to fish her in sporty conditions, she was flawless...a couple pics, hope to download more from the boats recorder...o yea, congrats Johnny on your first Blue Darlin!!


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Roughing it in the Gulf....


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Keeping with tradition....hope to have more pics to share shortly


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

:yes:
maybe somebody can fix this...


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

What port do you go out of?


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Keithcooking said:


> What port do you go out of?


Her home port, Seabrook, Texas


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Bluefish bite must be goin off...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a dern heck-uv-a trip!!!! Ya'll did AWESOME!!!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work Captain!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a trip


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Gorgeous water! Nice work Capt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice work. Glad things went your way.
Whyme


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that is a great trip....man oh man !


----------

